# Ad Hoc At Home-Thomas Keller



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I've heard a lot of good things about Thomas Keller and specifically about his book, ad hoc at home.

I hear he is a perfectionist and following his recipes is a learning experience

Any thoughts or experience with a Thomas Keller book would be appreciated..


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, it's pretty awesome. Lots of easy recipes covering a wide range of techniques, I also like his "lightbulb" moments where he gives you tips here and there.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Great! I appreciate your input.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

My goal has been to make every dessert in the book. (I will tackle the rest after)
Today I finished making the chocolate shortbread cookies with mint chocolate chip ice cream......
Tomorrow I will be making the rose meringue's with the petals...

It is a cookbook unlike his last, the meals are hearty, the soups are easy yet everything is done with such style. 
The recipes are arranged into menu's so to say. He gives ideas as to what to pair things with like cheeses etc.
Alot of attention to detail, very good techniques.
I did make the soup , the cobbler, the ribs, but got taken with the desserts.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I can't wait to order it


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

Ifyou're impressed with Ad Hoc, take a peek at the French Laundry Cookbook. I think it was published 10 or 11 years ago, but is still so relevant and inspiring.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks..I was looking at that book too. It's a gorgeous book. From what I read, Ad Hoc is supposed to be home cook-friendly. Hopefully, by the time I make a few of his recipes, I will be able to advance to that book.


----------



## oliver b (Oct 9, 2009)

It's an outstanding book, well worth getting. It's not a 30min meal book, it's a book with recipes that can be done in just about any home kitchen, but they do require a bit more attention to detail. A book for people that really love to cook and don't mind spending some time playing with their food. 

That being said, it's of course far less involved than French Laundry etc, but you can feel the same approach all over the book. And if you're somewhat comfortable in the kitchen you can find places for shortcuts here and there if pressed for time. But even a beginner should be able to have a lot of fun with this book and learn some new tricks. I can't wait to really dive into this book, we were lucky to attend a book signing in SF where his staff passed around a couple of the things from the book to taste. Delicious!

Also interesting to note, the books first print run, which was supposedly over 100.000 copies, completely sold out everywhere before xmas, something very unusual for a cookbook. If in doubt, look at it at a library or once they are back in stock at the store. I'm sure you'll love it.

Oliver


----------



## mark l (Jan 18, 2010)

I own the following Thomas Keller Books

Ad Hoc at Home Great Recipes Fantastic

French Laundry is Fantastic, a must have, also autographed

Under Pressure: Cooking Sous Vide - so educational on sous vide cookery


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I was interested in buying :
Under Pressure: Cooking Sous Vide 

Can you tell me more about this book please .


----------



## mark l (Jan 18, 2010)

I first got the book from my local library because I was very interested in sous vide cookery. After readin the book numerous times I decided to buy an immersion circulator and start to sous vide. I know have a wine dinner booked for 90 ppl and I am going to sous vide rack of lamb for one of the courses. Back to the book...if you have any interest in sous vide its a great place to start. He explains all the equipment needed, health department concerns, and more. I would check your local library first to see if they have it or if they can order it for you. My library did not have it the first time I went there, but they were able to locate it and order it for me to check out. Hope this helps.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Mark your terrific !

I enjoy doing sous vide at work. I love learning techniques, but if the book goes into more detail I have nothing to lose.
You must tell me how your lamb works out.....When I started doing sous vide some years ago , I was trying all sorts of things and loved it. 
Thanks for the info. :thumb:


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you very much, Oliver

I did buy it

I haven't tried anything yet, though, but I will


----------



## pembroke (Sep 26, 2009)

As a professional chef I regularly use French Laundry (making the blinis with bottarga tonight for 120). I use under Pressure quite a bit and also enjoy Bouchon, I just purchased Ad Hoc today from a supplier (he came around with a box of books as he knows I can't resist buying cookbooks and my work pays-win,win!). At first glance it looks like I'll get a few ideas but if definitely looks more geared for the home cook

I have many photos of his dishes on my work blog below, my chefs photo the food nightly and I post the pictures the following morning.

Pembroke


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Although I like the French Laundry book and Under Pressure I have found the baking recipes in Bouchon to be awfully dubious in its effectiveness, the ratios for the macarons are absolutely wrong and the lemon tart filling is liquid without the help of a couple sheets of gelatin.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow! That looks amazing!

You have a real nice blog


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm going to my husband's bosses house next week. His wife is turing 50. She loves cookbooks. I bought her Ad Hoc. I cannot wait to see her face. It's really a stunning book as well as raising the culinary bar


----------



## pembroke (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, the blog is a good motivator for the chefs and works wonders enticing the students into college for dinner!:chef:


----------



## foodtroll (Mar 30, 2011)

I just purchased this off Amazon used for around $22 and received it a few days ago.  I had school all weekend and work and won't have a day off until Tuesday so I haven't had much of a chance to go through it and try any of the recipes, though I busted out the dijon viniagrette at school for a poached salmon salad we made.  I had my wife run through it and she is begging for the pot pie (just haven't had time to devote to the bechamel).  I own French Laundry and have Bouchon coming soon here, and this is a much different beast.  It is accessible to the home chef and the recipes are "homey." From what it looks like I will prepare many dishes from it, especially the duck.  Just  don't pay the 50 bucks they want at Borders, etc. get it used off Amazon.  Just a tip, apparently Ruhlman started work on the Bouchon pastry cookbook, which I'm itching to be released.


----------



## ddruker (Apr 9, 2011)

Keller is a meticulous and a classic perfectionist, but his recipes are clearly presented, not that difficult to follow, and well-thought-out. I would strongly recommend any of his cookbooks, but especially Ad-Hoc at Home. I received it as part of a birthday gift last year and it's been well-used ever since.


----------



## theslowcooker (Apr 18, 2011)

I also own Under Pressure and it's a great book. I'm looking forward to get Ad Hoc now. I didn't know about it, how long has this been out?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I just scored a two-book, slipcased set of The French Laundry Cookbook and Ad Hoc at Home. It has a 1994 menu from The French Laundry in it- it may be autographed by Thomas Keller, but I can't really tell. The set was on sale at Barnes and Noble. Now for the kicker: I paid $24.95 for both books. Looks like I have some interesting reading ahead of me! But I'll have to wait: the books are very heavy, and I'm having carpal tunnel surgery this week. It'll be a while before I can even pick up one of the books!


----------



## ddruker (Apr 9, 2011)

It must have come out a few years ago, since I've had it for over a year.


----------



## cinnamongirl (Sep 18, 2010)

I've purchased Ad Hoc and The French Laundry a little while ago.  Enjoyed cooking from both books.  As stated, Ad Hoc is more "home kitchen" friendly, but each book give little tidbits or light bulb ideas on how to do things.  The most recent dish I prepared was the Lemon Sabayon - Pine Nut Tart with Honeyed Mascarpone Cream.  This is a serious lemon tart.  Lemon flavour that slaps you in the mouth, but is so light and airy.  The pine nut crust is a play on the french almond crust.  The pine nut flavour is very settle and the crust holds together nicely.  I will make this again.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I've had the French Laundry cookbook for a while now. He autographed it for me in Napa at his restaurant while I was there.

I love his Maine lobster broth and I make the salmon tartar cones a lot for guests.

Sometimes I had to make the recipes several times in order for them to come out right. Patience, patience and more patience.


----------



## lemonsugar (May 8, 2011)

Hi all! I'm new here.. I want to get a Thomas Keller book. I am debating between Ad Hoc and Bouchon mainly, because I don't think I can tackle French Laundry just yet. I'm a better than average home cook and am very comfortable with meats, sauces, baking, etc. I have my own food blog. I love to entertain and present restaurant-quality dishes. I don't anticipate spending days making one recipe though. I was leaning more towards Bouchon just because I am pretty interested in learning more French dishes rather than homey American style dishes. I would be okay with getting Ad Hoc if the food has a wow factor (probably) and there are still some French influences.

Which book is your favorite TK cookbook? Why? Which would you recommend for me?

Thanks!


----------



## easy paninis (Sep 17, 2011)

I have "Ad Hoc At Home" and I really think it's a beautiful book. I also love the tips and techniques in it. I don't use it too often because, while the book is geared toward a home cook, the recipes are ones that still take a good deal of time. With two small kids, time is not always something that I have! I still really enjoy it, and I'm glad that I own it. It helps that I got a GREAT deal on it - Ad Hoc, plus The French Laundry for $25 at Barnes and Noble! it was a steal.


----------



## shnooky (Oct 11, 2011)

I can't wait to order it!


----------



## ddruker (Apr 9, 2011)

I second that. The tart is, needless to say, a superb creation and fun to make. The whole book is a joy, and I consult it often, not just for recipes, but also for (as you note) insights into the cooking process.


----------

